# Domain issue (SBS 2003)



## djwins (Feb 25, 2012)

The company I work for upgraded servers and was throwing out the old one. I was allowed to take it home to tinker with....

It won't let me log into SBS 2003 because it's no longer connected to the domain. How to I get around this and actually get in?

Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have the local admin account password you can log in. If it is an SBS server it should already be a domain controller


----------



## djwins (Feb 25, 2012)

I have both the UN/PW but it won't let me in. I get a "can't find domain error". I have two options in the domain window, the actual domain, and the domain name (my computer)..... I can't get in with either.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Those options would be the domain name and the *computer* name. You can only log in with the Domain field set to the domain if you know the domain account's user name and password and it was configured to cache those credentials locally. Logging in with the computer name as the domain requires using a local account.

This is a very easy problem to solve if you get the right credentials from the company / IT department that setup and maintained the server. Otherwise you'll have to format and reinstall Windows. And if you want to use SBS 2003, you'll need a license.


----------



## djwins (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm using the right UN/PW for the administrator, not sure what else to do then.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You disconnected the network cable? If it's still not working, then cached credentials is disabled. You'd need to get local admin account info or connect it back to the original domain and create one.


----------



## djwins (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info..... I guess I'm on hold then till Monday.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

at the login screen, the bottom option should have the domain name, switch that to the local system name...


----------



## djwins (Feb 25, 2012)

Doing that doesn't make a difference. I think I have the wrong un/pw, without it my options are limited.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

ChRoNo16 said:


> at the login screen, the bottom option should have the domain name, switch that to the local system name...


If you change this, then you need to know the credentials for a *local* system account, not a domain account.


----------

